# [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?



## MARIIIO (7. Mai 2011)

*[Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Nabend,

Da mein SE K550i gerade dabei ist, seinen Geist aufzugeben, überlege ich mir gerade, dann gleich ein Smartphone anzuschaffen. 

Nutzung:
Bisher nutze ich mein Handy für SMS und Telefonie per Predaid, um die Kosten als Student gering zu halten (Komme nie über 15€ im Monat). Mehr würde ich auch nicht unbedingt ausgeben wollen, bis 20€ im Monat wäre OK, wobei ich als Student ohne wirklich regelmäßiges EInkommen lieber Prepaid hätte. Bin weder Vielschreiber, noch Vieltelefonierer.
Das Smartphone würde ich für wichtige Infos unterwegs nutzen, Facebook und Co. interessieren nicht, ebenso wie Gaming nd videos auf dem Handy. Eine 8MP-Kamera wäre toll, GPS und Navigation, MP3. Betriebssystem sollte Android sein aufgrund des offenen Systems. Iphone kommt mir sowieso nicht in die tüte, WIndows gefiel mir bisher nicht auf den Smartphones, die ich gesehen habe.

Preis:
Ich stehe gerade vor der Frage, ob ich mir für den "Übergang" ein günstiges Smartphone holen, und Abstriche bei der FUnktion in Kauf nehmen soll,  und nach dem Studium in einem Jahr mir dann etwas gönne oder eben gleich jetzt in die Vollen gehe nd eben investiere. Die Nutzungsdauer des SE lag jetzt bei ungefähr 3 Jahren, und ich würde es auch noch länger nutzen, wenn es noch gehen würde. Ich stehe schon auf technische Details, aber schon auf nützliches, keine optischen Spielereien und ähnlichen Kinderkram.

Wie komme ich denn am günstigsten an ein Smartphone? Klar werde ich für ein Highend-Smartphone investieren müssen, aber lohnt es sich z.b. noch ein bischen zu warten, bis was neues rauskommt und die jetzigen Topmodelle billiger werden?

Ausstattung [Werde die Liste durch eure Posts aktualisieren]:
Größe darf ruhig 4,3" sein, welche Auflösung sollte es sein und welche Display-Technik ist empfehlenswert bzw sollte vermieden werden?
An Android geht meiner Meinung nach kein Weg vorbei
GPS & Navigation (spar ich mir das Navi , am besten ohne Internet-Nutzung )
5 MP-Kamera und HD-Video, (Besser 8 MP)
Hersteller-Bindung habe ich keine
Apps natürlich, aber bitte in Maßen
WLAN (n)
BLUETOOTH (3.0)
HSPA (+)
FLASH
einfacher USB-Anschluss


Hm... Da kommt bisher wohl noch zu viel infrage, trotzdem bin ich mal auf eure Antworten gespannt, vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Geheimtipps...


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Ohne Budgetangabe würd ich dir jetzt mal raten dir das Samsung Galaxy S 2 und das HTC Sensation anschauen, beides die neuen Top Modell (leider noch nicht erhältlich, aber bald)
Das SGS2 kann mit etwas mehr Leistung punkten, das HTC hingegen mit besserer Verarbeitung und wertigeren Materialien. Am besten mal testen was dir besser gefällt, beides sind Android Smartphones


----------



## PEG96 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Wenn es billiger sein soll, sind das galaxy s und das htc desire hd zu empfehlen.


----------



## wintobi (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Motorola DEFY

Super P/L


----------



## Hagrid (8. Mai 2011)

wintobi schrieb:
			
		

> Motorola DEFY
> 
> Super P/L



Kann ich nur zustimmen, auch wenn das DHD für mehr Geld auch mehr kann.


----------



## PEG96 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Bei den Android Handys ist es halt einfach eine Budgetfrage. Teurer=kann (meistens) mehr


----------



## MARIIIO (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Danke für eure Antworten! 

Die haben mich auf weitere Fragen gebracht:

Wann ist denn Termin für das SG2 oder das HTC Sensation?
Ich hab das DHD schon ausführlich begutachtet, welchen Mehrwert hätten die beiden neuen Topmodelle?

Ist beim DHD und Galaxy S denn nach der Einführung der Topmodelle ein wesenticher Preisverfall wahrscheinlich?


----------



## johannes944 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Ich kanns dir jetzt nur von ÖSterreich sagen, aber hier gibts nen vertrag bei 3 um 20/monat. Tarif: unlimitiert Internet, 1000 sms/minuten, 20 tv sender. SGS kostet 99, und DHD 199€. Listenpreis von denen ist glaub ich 500 oder 600 das DHD und 100 mehr fürs SGS. Iphone kostet 350 € bei 3.

www.drei.at - Handys und Modems

http://www.drei.at/webshop/prepareDynamicPriceTableAction.do

Hier ist ne Tabelle mit den Listenpreisen


----------



## MARIIIO (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Wie macht ihr das denn bitteschön in Österreich?Sind ja totale Spottpreise... *neid*

GHz-Prozessor ist Pflicht, oder?

Wieviel interner Mindest-Speicher?

Zusätzliche Benutzeroberfläche oder Android pur?

Wenn man was gutes will, ist der Markt ja recht überschaunbar:

Samsung Galaxy S
HTC Desire HD
SE Xperia Arc
Motorola Defy
LG Optimus Speed (Übertrieben, wenn Spiele mich nicht reizen?)
HTC Incredible S


----------



## derseppl (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Also ein GHz Prozessor ist natürlich schon nicht schlecht, aber Pflicht nicht unbedingt. Beim Defy reicht mir der 800Mhz OMAP vollkommen aus mit alternativem Launcher. Kein Bedarf an einem GHz. Wenn du die Wahl hast und das Geld vorhanden und die die "Outdoor-Fähigkeit" nicht brauchst sind das Galaxy S oder DHD eine gute Wahl.

Benutzeroberfläche... Die von Motorola gefällt mir absolut nicht, aber es gibt Roms die ohne Blur sind und andere Launcher gibt es auch im Market.

Interner Mindestspeicher... Seit Froyo nicht mehr wichtig finde ich, da es App2SD gibt. Das Defy hat 2GB und ich hab noch 1GB ungefähr frei, aber wirklich ein Haufen Apps und ein Teil geht auch für die Systeminternen Apps weg. Meiner Meinung nach kann man darüber hinwegsehen. Das Defy bekommt jetzt dann auch bald Froyo und damit auch App2SD.

Wenn du noch einen Vertrag suchst.. Schau dich doch mal im "Werbeforum Telekommunikation" bei telefon-treff.de um. Da gibt es gute Angebote, z.B. O2 Blue 100 mit SGS für 59€...


----------



## MARIIIO (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Hui, danke an derseppl:

Mit 02blue:

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]Samsung I9100 Galaxy S II für einmalig 279 € (lieferbar ab ca. KW20), wäre zu überlegen 

Wobei: 02blue ist für mich aufgrund der telefonie-und SMS-Flats eigentlich übertrieben.Meine Telekommunikatiosdienstleister haben in dieser Hinsicht momentan keine große Freude an mir ^^ Reichen die 300 MB Drosselvolumen erfahrungsgemäß?

Was wären denn aktuell gute Prepaid-Smartphone-Tarife?
[/FONT]


----------



## derseppl (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Also mir reichen 300MB mehr als aus. Ich schreib von unterwegs Email, Surfe, rufe mit Apps Infos ab, stöbere in Foren und schau selten ein kleines Musikvideo. Das maximale was ich verbraucht habe waren 210MB  Zuhause loggt sich das Handy aber automatisch in das WLAN ein. Wer kein WLAN hat könnte Probleme bekommen.


----------



## MARIIIO (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

WLAN ist kein Problem, da zuhause und an der Hochschule vorhanden. 
280€ in Verbindung mit o2blue für 20€/Monat, was nahezu alle meine Handykosten deckt, kommt mir jetzt fast schon wieder zu günstig vor... Da muss doch irgendwo noch was versteckt sein...........


----------



## derseppl (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Nein, ist es nicht. Es könnte höchstens sein, dass du NB-Ware oder EU-Ware bekommst. Netzbetreiberbranding (d.h. KEIN Simlock) heißt meistens ein paar Apps von Vodafone oder so, lässt sich aber wirklich einfach entfernen und hat keinen Nachteil. EU-Ware dürfte auch kein Problem sein, da bei fast allen die Garantie EU-weit gilt. Wie auch immer, NB oder EU-Ware muss dabeistehen, also an sich kein Problem. Auch die Rufnummermitnahme klappt einwandfrei.


----------



## MARIIIO (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Bei telefon-treff.de ist immer von "Auszahlungsangeboten" die Rede, was hat es damit genau auf sich?


----------



## derseppl (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Der Händler vermittelt zwischen dem Kunden und dem Provider und wirbt den Kunden sozusagen an. Dafür bekommt der Händler vom Provider Provision. Die legt er dann auf das Handy um, was das Handy billiger macht, oder zahlt es dem Kunden aus. Bei o2 sind Auszahlungsangebote aber nicht immer erlaubt soweit ich weiß. Steht aber ja immer mit dabei.


----------



## MARIIIO (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Ok, dann halte ich doch mal offiziell fest, dass man Handys dort am billigsten bekommt, hat sich der Thread also schonmal gelohnt, falls man einen Vertrag abschließen möchte. Bleibt noch, die Prepaidtarife abzuklappern und das richtige Smartphone zu finden. Da ich auf nützliche technische Spielereien stehe, hätte ich grundsätzlich schon gern das Neueste vom Neuesten, daher also Samsung Galaxy S 2 oder das HTC Sensation. Mit dualcore-Prozessor wäre ich recht zukunftssicher unterwegs, wenn ich schon so eine Investition tätige...

€: So wie ich es sehe, bleibt es auf lange Sicht gleich, ob ich mir ein teures, "freies" Handy kaufe und Prepaid nutze, oder jetzt o2blue buche, und ein subventioniertes Handy nehme. Auf der einen Seite wäre ich mit Prepaid frei, was ich normalerweise schätze, allerdings müsste ich dann auf einmal viel Geld investieren, mit o2blue könnte ich das Ganze auf 2 Jahre verteilen...


----------



## MARIIIO (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] (SGS2, HTC Sensation, Motorola Atrix,...?) - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Habe noch was tolles gefunden: Motorola Atrix 4G, nutzbar in Verbindung mit Lapdock oder Dockingstation als vollwertiger PC :-O

Motorola ATRIX 4G - dual-core phone - Android smartphone - Experience - Motorola Mobility, Inc. USA

DAS ist ein interessantes Konzept! Hat das schon jemand und kann berichten?


----------



## derseppl (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

Schau mal auf Android-Hilfe.de. Da hat das Atrix ein eigenes Unterforum. Gibt es Probleme mit dem Telefon oder etwas wissenswertes, dann erfährt man da mehr. 
Motorola hat übrigens eine ziemlich blöde Updatepolitik. Sprich es wird warscheinlich noch ein Update auf 2.3 kommen (das ist aber noch nicht einmal bestätigt) aber ob dann noch etwas kommt.. das kann dir keiner sagen. Ich schätze mal eher nicht. Der Blur-Launcher ist auch nichts tolles mMn, aber zum Glück ist es ein Android und du kannst dir alles nach deinen Wünschen einstellen.

Also lies mal alles an Tests durch und schau dich in dem Forum um, dann bist du schlauer


----------



## Per4mance (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Smartphone - Welche Ausstattungen sind Pflicht, Wie komme ich am günstigsten dran?*

hab nen Milestone 2 und bin zufrieden damit der launcher stöt mich nicht und ich will auch kein custom rom draufspielen. hab das auch bewusst genommen wegen der hardwaretastatur. ansonsten is das defy noch ganz nett und recht billig.

bei o2 isses billiger das handy selber zu kaufen. wenn man die raten in 2 jahren zusammenrechnet isses teuer als nen direktkauf bei geizhals. ausserdem kannst du dann das netz nehmen was du willst.


----------

